# Single Season Grand Slam is Home. Updated 4/13/16



## R-N-T Drake (Mar 11, 2015)

I haven’t posted anything in a long time but my excitement for this upcoming season has gotten the better of me. Thanks to the good Lord and my awesome wife I am going to attempt to kill my single season grand slam this year. Honestly, now that it’s all planned I’m kind of nervous. Slam accomplished or not I will certainly be able to look back on this season shared with friends both old and new with some good memories and lots of new scenery.  I will be hunting Georgia, Florida, Texas, Oklahoma, Wyoming and South Dakota in that order. I will do my best to keep this post updated along the way.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 11, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 11, 2015)

turkeykirk said:


> Good luck!




Hope you the best and share the pictures sounds like a fantastic season headed your way.


----------



## hambone76 (Mar 11, 2015)

Best of luck to you in accomplishing your goal.


----------



## trkykilr (Mar 11, 2015)

R-N-T Drake said:


> I haven’t posted anything in a long time but my excitement for this upcoming season has gotten the better of me. Thanks to the good Lord and my awesome wife I am going to attempt to kill my single season grand slam this year. Honestly, now that it’s all planned I’m kind of nervous. Slam accomplished or not I will certainly be able to look back on this season shared with friends both old and new with some good memories and lots of new scenery.  I will be hunting Georgia, Florida, Texas, Oklahoma, Wyoming and South Dakota in that order. I will do my best to keep this post updated along the way.



The best advice that I can give you is to enjoy the season.  You stated that you are already nervous, so you are getting a little anxiety about getting it done.  Hunt hard for sure, but don't get so consumed with the slam.  This will be a very special season when you look back on it, so don't let the color of feathers get in the way of taking it all in.  You are about to hunt some incredible places and hopefully meet some incredible people.  Don't forget to stop and smell the roses.


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for the good luck wishes and TrkyKilr that is great advice that I will take to heart


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Mar 11, 2015)

Living the dream! Best of luck to you!!


----------



## dtala (Mar 11, 2015)

hope ya make it.

I'd be in Fl right now to start.....


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 11, 2015)

I have attempted single season slam several times.  Be patient with your traveling and birds.  I have had flight cancellations and missed conections, my gun has missed connections,  May snow storm in the Black Hills, tornado in Oklahoma, on top of all the regular chalenges of turkey hunting.  Enjoy the adventure and don't let the things you can't controll bother you.  If you don't succeed in getting your slam, Bonus!  You get to try again and again.  Best of luck sir!


----------



## Toddmann (Mar 11, 2015)

All the best to u on this great journey.  I have 3 slams but never 1 in a single season.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 11, 2015)

As mentioned above by trkyklr, enjoy the experience of the hunt. I have been fortunate to travel a good bit the last two years and what you are about to experience will change your life. Turkey hunting on new ground in a new region of the country is nothing short of spectacular. Take a camera and take several pictures, each area has it's own beauty. 

Good luck


----------



## mike1225 (Mar 11, 2015)

Good Luck on your Journey!


----------



## mossyoakpro (Mar 11, 2015)

I have done it once...it is an experience that I will remember for my entire life.

Enjoy the ride and keep us posted on your progress!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Mar 11, 2015)

Good luck. Take it all in and keep us updated.


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks to all for the encouragement and advice given. I had originally planned not to share anything until after my quest was all over with (only if I succeeded) but I now think it would be more fun to report the journey as it progresses. I was scared of coming up short with y’all being my audience. Due to the advice given I will just go hunt and if it happens it happens and those who follow my progress can see it all unfold either way.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you for sharing.  We will all be on the tree beside you but no pressure.


----------



## Rick3060 (Mar 12, 2015)

Florida, Georgia, Kansas, and Nebraska for me last year with a single season slam. It was the best hunting I have ever done, been all over even out the country hunting all types of game and this was by far the best adventure! My only disappointment is I did not take enough pictures. Just mainly kill pics don't cut it!!! Enjoy it and good luck!!


----------



## bullet355 (Mar 12, 2015)

Good luck, I hope you get it, but if not like others
have said just enjoy the quest and be thankful for 
the opportunity.
I hope to try it one day myself.


----------



## fredw (Mar 13, 2015)

Best of luck on your journey.  You'll make memories that will last.

I was fortunate to take birds in Ga, Fl, Tx, and Co to complete a single season slam.  The birds were great but so was the chase, the country, and the people I met.


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Mar 26, 2015)

*Osceola down, 3 to go*

I just returned from Clermont, Fl after hunting with Joey Jimenez. Joey is a first class man and really knows his land/turkeys. Anyone that plans to chase Osceolas in the future should give Joey a call, he will not disappoint. Thanks to Joey doing his homework last night we were set up perfectly this morning. This bird gobbled the first time at 6:38 AM, hit the ground at 7:16 AM and I shot him at 7:22 AM. He pitched off the limb and almost into my lap. Bitter sweet that it was over so fast but it was truly an awesome hunt. Thank you Lord for letting me see it just one more time and thank you Joey for the hunt. I hope to kill an eastern or two over the next week before heading to TX and OK next Friday to chase Rios. I will try to keep this updated as I go.

10" beard
1" spurs
17.5 lbs


----------



## noggin knocker (Mar 26, 2015)

Congrats, best of luck on the other ones.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks like you are off to a good start! Congratulations


----------



## straightshooter (Mar 26, 2015)

My buddy Joey Jimenez is helping make those Grand Slams come true.  Whitetail Freak and his buddy were hunting with him last week and both got their birds.  Now R-N-T Drake rolls into town and out with his bird.  Another hunting buddy of mine is headed there Sunday to finish his Slam.  Great job Joey on making those Grand Slam Dreams a reality.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 27, 2015)

Great start!


----------



## strutlife (Mar 27, 2015)

Get after em.


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Apr 10, 2015)

*Rio down*

I just returned from my 5 day TX and OK trip. All I can say is Rios are a blast to hunt. Me, my wife and our 2 year old son left at 5PM last Friday driving to TX. We got there 13 hours later and I jumped in the truck with a friend of mine that had lined up a private ranch for us to hunt. Due to the long drive, hitting traffic and having to buy license at 5 AM we ended up getting to the ranch after daylight and birds were on the ground. 

After meeting the landowner and learning the property lines we took off. Long story short my inexperience of hunting Rios cost me 3 separate opportunities on Saturday even though we probably heard 25 different gobblers. Sunday being Easter and not great conditions we hunted for just an hour then celebrated Easter with our families. 

My 3rd and final day in TX started out really slow and I began to get nervous. Monday it was cloudy, windy and cool with lightning and storms distant to our south. We stayed in the listing spot from 6am until finally at just before 7 am we heard a bird gobble way off and debated that it was actually a gobble but after 2 more from the same bird we had no other option and took off after him. As is usually the case we get in the general area and the bird has shut up. After the feeling of a possible fail on my quest had started to set in I told my friend the best thing I could think of was to sit tight in that area and hope the bird would gobble on his own. 30 seconds later he did gobble along with another one with him. We were over 500 yards from them so we closed the distance about 100 yards stopping when we hit the property line. With no other options we just hoped we could call them to us and across the line. My first call was cut off by both birds gobbling and my second call was treated the same but they had closed the distance by 200 yards in a matter of 30 seconds. I waited another minute and called, this time 6 birds gobbled all at once just 50 yards away and behind a cactus plant. One at a time a total of 8 long beards came through the fence single file and as each would come through the fence they would blow up. Truly an awesome sight. We were out of position for a 1-2-3 double chance so my friend tells me to shoot whenever I could and not worry about him. Without hesitation I shoot the first bird at 20 yards, he folds and the others gobble and act like nothing has happened. I was content with one but my buddy told me to shoot another if I wanted so I did and the other 6 gobble as the gun goes off and bird number 2 folds. Not wanting to over stay my welcome on a ranch owned by some of the nicest people I have ever met I then decided to set my gun down and let the others walk off. As we were taking pictures and I filled out my tags we could hear another bird gobbling hard way off toward the direction of our truck and we decided that we would try to get Chris (my buddy) his first turkey. After trying to work birds while carrying 2 dead ones we decided to take mine back to the truck and regroup. 

When we get to the truck the bird is still gobbling about 500 yards away so we lightened the load by dumping my birds and gear and took off after him. We were able to get within 300 yards and set up. My first 2 calls were not answered and we began to worry that we had been spotted since this bird was gobbling so hard to start with. We both were convinced that we had messed up and pulled our facemasks down in disappointment to reflect on what we should have done then he gobbled and so did another with him... game on. From that point on every call was answered by both birds and they closed a 300 yard gap in 2 minutes. Both came in strutting and gobbling in a TV show fashion. When the bigger of the 2 got to 20 yards I told Chris to shoot. His first bird was down and the second leg to my single season slam was complete. Thank you Lord for letting me see it just one more time. Thank you to my awesome family who not only supported me in going but actually traveled with me and thank you to my buddy Chris and his awesome contacts that were so generous in letting us stomp all over their ranch. Lord willing I will spend my money on TX turkey tags again someday soon.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 10, 2015)

Congrats on getting the first two. Now close it out strong! Enjoy the ride


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Apr 10, 2015)

*OK WMA Rio*

After an awesome 3 days in TX my wife, son and I took off to OK to spend 3 days visiting one of her best friends and her family. I had planned on hunting in OK while the women and kids did their thing. The original plan was to take the friends husband hunting and help him kill his first turkey on a private ranch that he had permission to hunt. His work obligations kept that from happening and without him I didn't have any private land to hunt. I went ahead and bought a license and decided I would go to a WMA the next 2 days. That night I studied 3 different NW OK WMAs via aerial maps and made a game plan. Having killed in TX and not having any pressure to get it done I was relaxed and didn't care if I killed or not but was really looking forward to seeing the big cottonwoods, plum thickets and different terrain.

Day one (Tuesday) in OK I went in completely blind and after walking in the dark about a mile I found and area that looked like it would allow me to hear a great distance. Well after daylight a bird finally starts gobbling as well as 2 more close by. They were both on the other side of a big slough and I couldn’t find a way around it. I had all but talked myself into swimming/ wading the slough when a pack of coyotes fired up near the gobbling birds and the gobbling stopped. I went back to the truck, looked at aerials and decided that I would just cover as much ground as I could and take in the day. After an hour of walking, scouting and taking it all in I had about given up on the chance to kill a bird that day and decided I needed to ride and find some areas for the next day. As I was driving down a dirt road toward the WMA check station I see a bird strutting in a private field that was heavily "Posted". He had 1 hen with him and was putting on a show. I went to the check station road to turn around and came back just to take some pictures of him doing his thing. To my surprise when I got back to the area he was just strutting in he was no longer there. Confused I just sat there looking for him and out of nowhere the hen appears from behind a burm on the side of the road and crosses in front of me and over into WMA property and he follows. I sat there watching them disappear into the WMA woods then it hit me "go try to kill him". I went to the check station, asked the game warden if I could hunt that section of WMA property and he told me I could but also told me the areas that were off limits directly around the check station. I had placed a push pin on my phone where I last saw the birds and I planned on going to the best looking area I could find and hope for a little luck. I got within 1/2 mile of the area I had saw them and found a nice looking place and sat down. I had very little confidence in this plan but without any real pressure to kill I was content just to have a chance. 

I sat down calling for 5-10 mins then I heard him gobble way off and not at me. He gobbled 3 more times on his own and I knew this was a long shot but I had a chance. After about 30 mins I called and a hen cuts me off and then appears. She walks right to the tree I'm sitting at and walks all over and around me cutting and raising cane. I just knew she was the hen I saw with him in the field and he was in tow. No such luck. She walks off behind me and I made myself sit there another 30 mins. While sitting there I heard another bird way off behind me gobble one time so I decided I would stand up and move slowly in that direction. When I stand up I see a fan 250 yards behind me and about 5 hens. How they didn't see me I have no idea but with him staying in strut I could see I had dodged a bullet and I sat right back down. I used a cedar tree for cover between me and the birds to scoot around the tree in a better position and I called to him. I'm not a big fan of using decoys but I had decided to cheat a little in this attempt and brought along a strutter and set it up about 10 yards away when I first sat down. He couldn't see the decoy from where he was so I called to get his attention. To my surprise he immediately went out of strut, left his hens to look for me and when he did he saw the decoy. I can now see why some people love decoys and I can also see why some people hate them. When he saw the decoy he literally ran full speed 200 yards to the decoy and I shot him mid stride 5 steps from it and 10 steps from me. I'm not a decoy advocate but I will admit that was an awesome sight and experience. Oklahoma Rio down and he was a good one. He had over 1.25" hooked spurs but only had an 8.5" beard. This whole hunt was pure luck but I will take it. Thank you Lord for letting me see it one more time. 

My trip west ended with watching 4 Rios die to the gun and many more awesome experiences. This is a trip I will never forget.


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Apr 10, 2015)

Can someone please fix my pictures? Drove myself crazy trying.

Done. Robert


----------



## strutlife (Apr 10, 2015)

Congrats on your success so far there Chris.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Apr 10, 2015)

Awesome hunts!


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks Will, Billy and swampstalker. I hunted around the house this past Saturday and struck out. A tough weekend for me here in GA sure was a reality check. I'm heading to KY this weekend and hope to return with my eastern. I'm leaving for WY/SD on 4/24/15 and would love to have the eastern out of the way before then. Thanks for following along everyone.


----------



## FalconsFan (Apr 13, 2015)

Good story. Keep up the good work, and best of luck to you.


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Apr 20, 2015)

*3 down, 1 to go*

My time to hunt in GA has been limited so far this season and the times I have hunted local have been tough on me so I decided to not turn down an invite to hunt Kentucky with a friend of mine on his lease in Clinton co.

Heavy fog made this hunt really tough and a bit on the quiet side to start out with. After the first 3 hours of chasing our tails and not getting on anything we decided to take a break and go get a good breakfast and return hopefully after the fog had lifted. At 11 AM we got back after them and things changed for the better almost instantly.

We went to an area that had been quiet earlier in the morning but had always produced in the past for my friend. It was a high ridge and we planned on sitting still and calling periodically while hoping to hear a bird from our high position and going from there. When we got to the top of the ridge I called and was immediately cut off by a hen cutting way off down the ridge. As the calling was exchanging and escalating between me and the hen a bird on our side of the road starts gobbling at our every note as well as another bird across the road. While trying to decide which one we wanted to go after a third bird gobbles on our side about 200 yards away so we decide to sit tight and continue the battle with the hen to keep all the birds hot and hopefully one of the 3 would close the distance.

After 10 minutes of back and forth with the hen and 100 combined gobbles from the surrounding turkeys a fan appears at 40 yards just on the other side of a small rise. A silent forth bird has now slipped in. Not ever offering a shot he walks off to about 60 yards in an open area and continues to silently strut back and forth. We can only see him when we raise up due to the small rise in the ridge. With 2 of the original 3 birds still gobbling very hard I told my friend I was going to try to put a big tree that was 30 yards ahead on top of the small rise between me and the bird and crawl into gun range. If it worked great, if not we would go after the other 2 gobbling birds. I made the crawl up to the tree then peaked around to make sure he was still there. When I saw him he was moving to my right and still in strut so I again put the tree in between me and him and started to walk myself up the tree for a shot. As soon as I got up on my knees I hear a bird putt 4 times behind me. Thinking the calling was coming from my friend in effort to get my attention I looked over my shoulder to see my friend standing up and pointing his gun away from me and down the ridge then BOOM! I then looked for the bird I was stalking to find him quickly walking away. I put the cross hairs on his head and BOOM. Eastern down. The third bird we heard to start with had come from 200 yards away completely silent and stayed below us on the ridge and had come in behind us. This was not the way either of us planned on a double happening for sure and it really makes me laugh when I think about how crazy it all happened but it will be a hunt I will never forget. Thank you Lord for letting me see it just one more time. Thank you to my friend for the hunt. This was the first bird he had killed in 10 years since his son has been doing all the shooting for him so he was as excited as I was. Both birds had right at 1" spurs and 11" beards. 3 down, 1 to go!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrats. Sounds like a fun hunt.


----------



## fredw (Apr 20, 2015)

Almost there.  I can feel the excitement in your written words.  Good luck on the final bird!


----------



## RLykens (Apr 20, 2015)

Wow! Awesome season!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Apr 20, 2015)

Keep it up! Enjoying following along!


----------



## GTHunter007 (Apr 20, 2015)

Good stuff!  You have the hardest behind you.  Enjoy this final leg!


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Apr 28, 2015)

*WY Merriam*

Got home last night at 2 AM. I still can't believe it's over and it all came together for me. This will be a season I will remember for the rest of my life. I'm so thankful that God allowed me to experience such an awesome adventure and that he let me have a wife that supported and encouraged me to chase this dream. I'm thankful for the friends both new and old that have shared this experience with me. It all came together in 29 days after a total of 7,168 miles traveled in 6 states. 

Day 1 in WY was clear and cold with high winds on the mountain tops but calm in the lower areas. I heard a total of 10-12 different birds to start with and it didn't take long for the excitement to build. It took me about 6 hours to seal the deal on the bird I ended up killing. Most people have told me that Merriams were a cake walk compared to all the others but on this trip that wasn't the case. These birds were henned up really bad but still gobbled well on Saturday. Sunday it rained all day with a high of 38 and lots of wind and very little gobbling. Monday it snowed with a high of 35 and again high winds and agian almost no gobbling. These last 3 days were without a doubt the toughest hunting I have experienced. Each day we would hike down 500 feet in elevation to the bottoms to get out of the wind and we hunted 14 of the 15 daylight hours on Saturday and Sunday then we had to cut it to the last few minutes on Monday. We averaged 8 miles of walking each day and were only able to get around 5 hours a sleep each night so like a said it wasn't easy.

My bird would gobble every single time I would call but his hens would carry him away. A few times I was able to get one of his hens mad and she would come to me but he would stay back with his other hens. At one point his hens must have left him because he started coming and about 80 yards he must have gobbled up some more hens because he again started gobbling away from me. After about 6 hours of this frustrating chase I had enough and decided it was time to make a move that would either kill him or spook him to the next county. I called very aggressively causing his hens to continue to take him away then once I felt like I knew where their path away from me would be I ran as hard as I could, got around and in front of them. I had been sitting for all of 2 minutes and had barely caught my breath when his 2 hens walked right by me at 10 yards with him in tow. My single season grand slam ended at 2:38 MT. It didn't end with him strutting down the gun barrel but I assure you he was well earned. I will let my buddy tell his own story but he was also able to kill a bird and it took us until 9:09 AM Monday morning and we had to leave at 10 AM to make our return flights so we cut it close. We both had SD tags but never made it there. 

Sorry for the long post but there is one last thing I would like to add. In late January of this year the world lost a heck of a young man and outdoorsman and I considered him a friend and I'm sure any of ya'll that knew him did as well. He was one of the most avid of a critter slayer I have ever known and there is no doubt there will be a few more animals for the rest of us to hunt now that he is gone. With great pride I dedicate this successful turkey season to Brian Thomas Johnson. Thank you Lord for letting me see it just one more time.


----------



## hawglips (Apr 28, 2015)

Way to go!  Congratulations!


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, awesome story and one heck of an adventure.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 28, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Apr 28, 2015)

Chris, Congratulations on your fine accomplishment! I have been a turkey hunter for over 35 years, and can appreciate what you have done in 2015! As Brian Johnson's Father, I am so honored that you dedicated this great accomplishment to my Son. Know that he was with you on your adventures, and thank you from his entire family!


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Apr 28, 2015)

congratulations!  That is one awesome accomplishment!  Glad you got it done!


----------



## sman (Apr 28, 2015)

Congrats!  Thanks for the ride along!


----------



## msbowhnter (Apr 28, 2015)

With great pride I dedicate this successful turkey season to Brian Thomas Johnson. Thank you Lord for letting me see it just one more time.[/QUOTE]


Congrats on a fine accomplishment and dedication. Brian was a great young man.,


----------



## MKW (Apr 28, 2015)

BIG congrats!

I did it once...don't care to ever do it again.


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank ya'll for following along and a special thanks to you and yours Mr. Johnson.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Apr 28, 2015)

Congrats on a fantastic season and a great adventure.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice job!  Good thread to follow.


----------



## hold em hook (Apr 28, 2015)

Congrats Chris!


----------



## HD28 (Apr 28, 2015)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 28, 2015)

This thread has been one of the highlights of the board for me. 

Congratulations and thanks for sharing your adventure.


----------



## Bowhunterga (Apr 28, 2015)

R-N-T Drake said:


> Sorry for the long post but there is one last thing I would like to add. In late January of this year the world lost a heck of a young man and outdoorsman and I considered him a friend and I'm sure any of ya'll that knew him did as well. He was one of the most avid of a critter slayer I have ever known and there is no doubt there will be a few more animals for the rest of us to hunt now that he is gone. With great pride I dedicate this successful turkey season to Brian Thomas Johnson. Thank you Lord for letting me see it just one more time.



Congrats on your accomplishment and thank you for closing it in this manner. Brian was truly a one of a kind and not a day goes by that I do not think about him and especially at this time of year knowing how much that young man liked to chase turkeys. Kudos to you for remembering him during your celebration!


----------



## fredw (Apr 29, 2015)

Beautiful bird to finish out a great season and your slam.  Also, a beautiful tribute to Brian.

I enjoyed following you on your quest.


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank ya'll for all the support, congrats and following.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for letting us come along with your adventures!!! That is quite an accomplishment!


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Apr 13, 2016)

*They're Home*

Got the call late last week from my buddy David Harper the owner of Harper's taxidermy saying my turkeys were finished. Although I couldn't wait to go pick them up my schedule wouldn't allow it until yesterday evening. I got home too late for any pics so I snapped a few before work this morning. David did a great job as always and these pictures to not do any of them justice. 

Another noteworthy point that I'm not sure many people know or consider is that before the slam attempt I asked David how he would prefer that I care and preserve the birds for the best results and more importantly I asked him if he could tell me how I could at least get the breast out and not mess up the future mount. He taught me some good points to both questions and I'm glad that I was able to at least eat the breasts of all my birds and preserve them in a way that would get a great final product. That being said, talk to your taxidermist before you kill a bird to mount if at all possible. 

It's officially all over but seeing each one of them brings back every single detail of every trip.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 13, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Apr 13, 2016)

Those boys look great!


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 13, 2016)

That's nice!


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you. I'm very happy with them. Harper hasn't let me down yet


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 13, 2016)

Those mounts look great.


----------



## fountain (Apr 13, 2016)

that's an awesome feeling isn't it.  all of my wifes and my birds are done now and are waiting on final touches on 2 of them.  I went a picked 5 up a few weeks ago and cant stop looking at them!!!  I just need a bigger house now!!

a single season slam is quite a feat.  congrats and you can now look at those mounts and guaranteed to smile every time you look and will remember every tiny detail of the hunt as well.  

traveling around to kill turkeys is also addicting isn't it?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 13, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Apr 13, 2016)

fountain said:


> that's an awesome feeling isn't it.  all of my wifes and my birds are done now and are waiting on final touches on 2 of them.  I went a picked 5 up a few weeks ago and cant stop looking at them!!!  I just need a bigger house now!!
> 
> a single season slam is quite a feat.  congrats and you can now look at those mounts and guaranteed to smile every time you look and will remember every tiny detail of the hunt as well.
> 
> traveling around to kill turkeys is also addicting isn't it?



It sure is! Working on my U.S. Slam now... that won't happen in 29 days though. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Apr 13, 2016)

Wow! Awesome collection!


----------



## Beagler282 (Apr 13, 2016)

Man they look great. Taxidermist did a nice job on them!


----------



## Buck Roar (Apr 13, 2016)

Awesome looking mounts! Congrats on great season!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 13, 2016)

Great job..... Don't stop there... Go for your royal or world slam!!!


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Apr 13, 2016)

That looks awesome!!... Taxidermist did a great job looks like!!  Good luck on that world slam!  Think I'm gonna try to do that myself!  Probably take me most of my life though! Lol


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Apr 14, 2016)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Great job..... Don't stop there... Go for your royal or world slam!!!



For some reason I don't have much desire for the Royal or World slam at this point in my life. My focus over the next 10 years will be the U.S. Slam. Only 43 more states to go...

Thanks everyone


----------



## QuackAddict (Apr 14, 2016)

Very impressive!  I hope he gave you the four gobbler discount price on those mounts!  They look great.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 14, 2016)

R-N-T Drake said:


> For some reason I don't have much desire for the Royal or World slam at this point in my life. My focus over the next 10 years will be the U.S. Slam. Only 43 more states to go...
> 
> Thanks everyone



I looked up the prices for a ocellated hunt after i posted that comment. Yes they are beautiful birds but im not sure its worth over 3000


----------

